# Airbrushing Background



## Aqua.inc (May 12, 2006)

I did a quick search of airbrushing and didnt find really anything, maybe its just me since its late :zz: but anyway.. I was wondering if anyone has any info on using an airbrush method on backgrounds. Thinking maybe airbrush then clear epoxy after.. just a thought.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

An artist here used to airbrush any fish you could give her a picture of, onto Tee shirts. They needed special care the first time you washed them. If you are airbrushing a design on the outside back of the tank, it should work OK, but I'm not so sure about airbrushing a foam background. If there are air brush compatible paints that could hold up to water and not affect the fish, the background would still be very bouyant without the counterweight of a mortar coating.


----------



## Aqua.inc (May 12, 2006)

I see what your saying.. maybe using cement on the foam background like normal, then airbrushing it then following up with clear epoxy?


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

A lot of people that make DIY backgrounds don't use the mortar method at all... When I make mine it's going to be with foam and epoxy... Because I want a 'mud bank' style I don't need a lot of foam (I don't need the thickness to carve rocks etc). Plenty of silicone will hold the background in place :thumb:

If you wanted to airbrush the foam I guess the 2 concerns would be to use a paint that wouldn't eat the styro, and then seal it all up with a potable epoxy...

With mine I am going to paint the foam with the epoxy and then cover the epoxy with sand (while the epoxy is still wet). I am counting on having to do this several times to completely hide the pink or blue colour of the styro - so maybe painting it brown first isn't a bad idea...
hmmm... food for thought...


----------

